# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Where to buy fresh okra?

## Romulack

Does anyone know where I can buy fresh okra around here in the winter? Does any grocery store carry it? If not, is there anyone who can ship it in from somewhere else?

----------


## ShiroiHikari

I've seen it at Walmart from time to time but I dunno about during the winter.

----------


## onthestrip

Buy for Less is usually the best bet for produce. And I'm quite certain I saw some at the 23rd and penn location just the other day.

----------


## UnclePete

Okra is easy to get around here in season, so what I do is eat it almost every day until the season is over and that gets me through the off-season fairly well.  What I have found in the local stores in the winter is too soft and slimy for me.

----------


## SomeGuy

I'd say Sprouts, Although it's no Whole Foods it has a great selection of fresh non pesticide Okra and other fruits & vegetables at reasonable prices

----------


## bombermwc

Crest usually has it.

----------


## FFLady

...........speaking of okra - we stumbled onto freeze-dried okra at Crest yesterday. It is offered in their bulk/produce area. Very interesting concept - almost like eating salted chips, but with the wonderful okra flavor and certainly less cals. It is organic, 12.98 per lb, but they were bagging it in quarters and halves, so the price isn't too shocking. If you get a chance, try it....

----------

